
Stealthy Military Startup Launches Neural Processor - p51ngh
http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1329843
======
escap
[http://www.nextplatform.com/2016/06/06/former-nasa-exec-
brin...](http://www.nextplatform.com/2016/06/06/former-nasa-exec-brings-
stealth-machine-learning-chip-light/) has a few more details

